# Gait



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, 

We got our pup, Mac, a couple weeks ago, he's just over 9 weeks now. He's a champ on the lead, but I've noticed his gait seems a little off. His front legs seem to be off to the right a little bit. I don't know if it's just b/c of the lead, he's a pup, or due to his sweater he wears (he's a suck in the cold). It's hard to notice in the house, and he doesn't appear to have any discomfort. He hasn't been off the leash much yet as he hasn't had his second vaccination yet so further dfficulty in telling. I'm worried it may be a sign of hip displaysia? Our breeder provides a 5 yr guarantee and said no issues w/ parents, although I neglected to ask for a score (have since). Should I be worried? He'll be seeing the vet in week and a half for next shots so I will ask then as well, but hoping to get a better idea asap? Any opinion/knowledge? Hoping I'm overreacting.

Thanks


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine always ran almost sideways too when he was a young pup. They are so clumsy and growing so fast right now, I wouldn't worry about it until a bit older. Truly, we used to laugh and make jokes that he was drunk lol!! I'm sure your puppy is just perfect!!


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sophie always ran that way too at that age. I think it is normal and cute. As they grow this will not be as noticeable.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

FYI--If you have the sire & dam's registered names, you can go to the OFA's website and search their data base to find the parent's score. Very easy and a great site with lots of information.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

> FYI--If you have the sire & dam's registered names, you can go to the OFA's website and search their data base to find the parent's score. Very easy and a great site with lots of information.


DixiesMom, that is cool! I didn't know about that site at all


----------



## chaser (Feb 13, 2011)

from my vet - this "sidewinder" gait is completely normal, pretty common in the breed, may keep it long-term, not a sign or cause of joint issues; our guy does this off-leash too


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks so much everybody. His parents both had "good" hip scores, as confirmed by his breeder and the website (awesome thanks). That's what I had figured...being a puppy and not an issue and all. I figured we were over reacting, but after someone made a comment to my girlfriend I thought I'd look into it. Again thanks so much for helping to alleviate our concerns. Much appreciated!

And yes...we love our drunk little guy! Haha


----------

